# Erotic Reading Question



## Pteradactyl (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello, 
I was hoping someone here might be able to suggest some erotic reading for a woman. I have found some websites with free stories but I would much rather read from a book than my computer screen. I check out amazon and see quite a few there... Anyone suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you for any help. ;0)


----------



## globus (May 2, 2011)

Most titles by Anaïs Nin. Delta of Venus, little birds etc (short stories).
My wife was given her stuff by our sex therapist and they helped generate some arousal.


----------



## Jadegreen (Apr 4, 2011)

is there a book review site out there? if not, try Powell's on line and ask for some top sellers - they have people who can answer.


----------

